
Syriza’s covert plot during crisis talks to return to drachma – FT.com - msh
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/2a0a1d94-3201-11e5-8873-775ba7c2ea3d.html?siteedition=intl#axzz3gyULA1Wr
======
hukep
There are many approaches to their current situation. We will see how the
greeks will decide. I might try something new. Simply tell the world I won't
pay my debts. Starting from the zero without bankrupcy.. Is there somebody to
lend the greeks money for the new beginning? Sure there are many investors who
would lend them even if they know that the greeks are not reliable partner.
There is just too many money on the world..

------
coldtea
Unfortunality for FT, this article is sub-FOX NEWS quality.

It's based on Greek sources who are bullshitting FT with propaganda meant for
internal consumption, but who isn't even believable in Greece.

It's a "Obama doesn't have a birth certificate" level thing...

------
antman
FT recently has been using Greek ”kathimerini” so its probably another hoax.

------
buserror
It's also paywalled...

